# thanks



## s obermaier (Dec 14, 2002)

hi and thanks for your replies.I'm not in hospital anymore and have put on a fair bit of weight.I got allergy tested with kinesiology several years ago and it showed problems with lactose,gluten and various other things.so I had been eating a v low gluten,v low sugar diet with butter and natural yogurt as my only dairy.I know all about gut fermentation etc.I've read so much about diet,probiotics, and been told so many different foods to avoid.My symptoms are so bad I'm housebound and taking one food type out isn't going to let me know if I have a problem with it because it seems everything is a problem...if I strip my intake of all that I've been told- meat, meat fats,oils,starch,grains,pulses,spices,fruit,eggs,lots of different vegetables...what is there to eat anymore??? Which is why I'm eating anything right now,apart from dairy and pulses because they hurt too much,because I'm thinkin,what does it matter anymore??? Psychologically,I've gone a bit mad with it all and have developed very erratic eating habits.I have put weight on since they gave me the bulking agent.There's alot of sugar going into me right now,which is probably why I'm so bloated and windy and why I've gained weight so rapidly (in conjunction with the bulker).I will probabaly get another kinesiology test done soon and the therapist will probably prescribe me probiotics.I honestly feel like giving up.I don't know whether to try the SCD again.Or what to do anymore.


----------



## mrysgrl (May 9, 2002)

No disrespect to kinesiology at all, but you need a colonscopy with biopsy for gluten intolerance so that the doctor knows how much damage has been done to the small intestine and can then provide treatment. But if you know you have a gluten/dairy intolerance, you really cannot be on a "low" gluten/dairy diet. Unfortunately, it is all or nothing. A low gluten diet I believe still makes you just as ill. Have you done an internet search on celiac, there are some web-sites with do/don'ts and detailed explanation of the hidden sources of gluten/dairy in food products you would not expect to find them in.Glad you are putting on some weight.


----------



## s obermaier (Dec 14, 2002)

4 years ago I had intolerance to wheat gluten,mild intolerance to rye,and none to oats.Now I would think it's pretty much all of them.I use gluten free corn and rice cereals for breakfast.Please don't tell me not to eat them as otherwise it's fruit,and then someone will tell me not to eat fruit,or eggs,and then someone will tell me not to eat eggs.I had an endoscopy recently which took small intestine biopsies,which showed normal.Colonoscopies are for the large intestine as far as I understand.I also had a sigmeudoscopy which showed normal apart from the spasming.Does anybody else suffer from night sweats like me? I wake up soaked,the sheets soaked and perspiration dripping from me.Then I get a sweat rash.I have to sleep wrapped in a towel,it's hideous.


----------



## mrysgrl (May 9, 2002)

Yes, sorry, I meant upper endoscopy not colonoscopy. But for you to lose so much weight and have night sweats like that, is worrisome. Did you get copies of the lab reports and read them yourself? I went from 95 lb to 80 lb then from 95lb to 167 lb and dropped very suddenly back to 100-110, all with no diet change, in fact the more I ate, the more weight I lost, so I understand a little of the toll all that weight loss must be taking on you.I think Sharla Race is in U.K., she also has an e-book, "Change Your Diet, Change Your Life."Just trying to think of things for your consideration.


----------



## s obermaier (Dec 14, 2002)

hello again.i think the night sweats may be related to how late i eat and how much i eat.its like my body goes into overdrive trying to digest everything.However,at the moment,like I said,my eating is very erratic.I have gone crazy with all the diets and restrictions over the years and have started behaving like someone with an eating disorder.which means i'm gorging all the foods i've been off for years until i'm stuffed,eating far too much and then sometimes vomitting it back up (twice now).i know,i know.it's just utter craziness and the very last thing i should be doing.but i think i've finally lost the plot with this whole thing and it doesn't seem to matter anymore what i do and do not eat.I've given up all hope.


----------



## s obermaier (Dec 14, 2002)

by the way, i didn't get copies of the lab reports for the stool analysis or gut biopsy,i didn't know you could.I presume they wouldn't be looking for the things i would want them to anyway.But according to them the villi in my small gut is normal.what constitutes 'normal'? My gastoenterologist said I shouldn't worry about bad bugs either,there were none.But I'm of the opinion that there's billions of bad bugs and yeast infection in there and no good bugs.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

FILLED GUTS:I am still not up to speed post op but see that some info might help you from the perspective of better understanding symptosm you suffer and effective therapies...and why kinesiology is not reliable.Books...IBS: A DOCTORS PLAN FOR CHRONIC DIGESTIVE TROUBLESBy Gerard Guillory, M.D.; Vanessa Ameen, M.D.; Paul Donovan, M.D.; Jack Martin, Ph.D. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/088...3369143-6824157 "FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENT", Professor Jonathan Brostoff , M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kings' College, London http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...6487508-3420903 FOOD ALLERGY AND INTOLERANCE, Professor Jonathan Brostoff, MD, Stephen Challacombe, MD (NEW 2002) http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/070...product-details Results of integrative therapy using newest technology and therapeutics....90% SUCCESS RATE WITH LEAP REPORTED 12/7/02It has been reported by a large multi-disciplinary physician practice in Kansas which has just completed the first 60 days of a clinical trial of the LEAP Integrative Symptom Reduction/Disease Management Program that the success rate on patients selected based upon the LEAP selection criteria and treated in accordance with the LEAP protocols, via quality of life assessment (using the widely accepted and validated SF-36 QOL form) has been better than 90%.The practice has advised Signet Diagnostic Corporation (laboratory and R&D firm which developed LEAP and the patented MRT test used with LEAP) that commencing January 1, 2003 the LEAP Program will be adopted across the board for all their IBS patients with a diarrheic component top their symptoms (overall this represents about 70% of the population of patient diagnosed with "IBS"). The practice intends to compile the data and prepare a clinical report for publication sometime during 2003.MNLPSOther peoples experience... http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...=4;t=000286;p=4 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...0286;p=3#000106 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000364 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=4&DaysPrune=30 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000286 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000285 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000331#000001 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000302 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000287 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000364 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000313&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...0293;p=2#000069 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000276 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=5;t=000073 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000356&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000320#000016 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000383#000010 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000126&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=17;t=000033 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000363#000002 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=028290#000001 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000335#000009 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=1&t=028290&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000353 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000389 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000427#000006 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000421 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000427#000015 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=030178#000003 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000476 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000478 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000488 MNL


----------



## s obermaier (Dec 14, 2002)

Hi Mike,Can I ask why is it you think kinesiology isn't reliable? For a woman with chronic D,is something like the SCDiet the only viable route? Because it doesn't seem to matter what I eat,it all comes out the same-unformed.So would cutting all sugars and starches help?


----------

